# Trying to find baby gear not made in china



## gardenmama76 (Jan 26, 2008)

I was trying not to let myself get too over the top about avoiding products from China. Initially, when looking for a stroller I thought, "how much could they poison a stroller?" I was trying to avoid many other traditional "baby gear" items like giant swings and whatnot, only because I don't think they are necessary and produce needless waste. However, my sister's child was just born and my mom said that the vibrating bouncer was one of the only things that calmed him when nothing else worked. I caved and started looking for one, because I figure that there are plenty that are just fabric stretched over a metal frame and have minimal plastic parts. I liked the Boppy, so I checked out their site and was mortified when I saw a recall for 38,000 boppy nursing pillow slipcovers, because of toxic levels of lead paint on the zippers!! This has really disturbed me profoundly - I feel like NOTHING is safe! ZIPPERS??? So now I've been launched into full paranoia mode and I'm trying to find an inexpensive stroller and bouncer NOT made in china! I have looked and looked, but so few sites actually tell you where stuff is manufactured. I've found a few places that tell you, but the only bouncer I found not made in china is the babybjorn, but I was hoping for the vibrator function or else what's the point? Even the Svan bouncers are made in china! I try to tell myself - what could they do to that? But then I worry about things I wouldn't have even dreamed of coming about in the future - like lead in zippers. So, anyone know where I can find a list of manufacturers who do NOT produce their items in china?


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

I'm pretty sure all Britaxes stuff is made in NC, I know the carseats are. They have a stroller collection as well as infant through booster seats.


----------



## Erin+babyAndrew (Jan 2, 2004)

mountain buggy strollers are made in new zealand
peg perego is made in italy
stokke, svan etc..

basically it depends where you shop. going to TRU will yield everything made in china. going to a boutique will give you more options.


----------



## Erin+babyAndrew (Jan 2, 2004)

also, watch out for "Made in PROC" that stands for People's republic of China. seems like they are hoping to slip past some people's MIC radar.


----------



## gardenmama76 (Jan 26, 2008)

Actually, I discovered Svan things made in China! Also, some Peg Perego items made in Indonesia. You never REALLY know unless you try really hard to find out. I've just started calling the companies, since many aren't replying to my emails!


----------



## cutekid (Aug 5, 2004)

Most of the GIANT plastic outdoor toys made by little Tykes is still made in the USA!!! Google "Made in USA" and you should turn up lots links for baby equipment..

Here's one link that I found
http://www.stillmadeinusa.com/babyge...#Babyfurniture


----------



## Jes'sBeth (Aug 30, 2004)

Even stuff that's made in the USA will likely have components made in China though. It's a really cheap place to manufacture things. Most of our fabric comes from China for example.

We complain about things made in developing countries but we don't want to pay people North American wages to manufacture things. There are problems with things manufactured in N.America too... the garment industry, for example, is rife with sweatshop labour. Not to be discouraging, but to put things in perspective.


----------

